# The Garbage Test



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

cwatbay said:


> My eyes hurt from reading this


I skipped down and read Gregs first. It was so much easier to take.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Glad to see you back Mike.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Great post Mike. But what? No advice for the old guys? I guess if we're still here we took out the garbage.


----------



## jmiller (May 14, 2010)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I skipped down and read Gregs first. It was so much easier to take.


We get it. You didn't care for it, or it struck a nerve or something. 

Nice post Mike.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

What happens if my dogs eat the garbage? Do I pass or fail?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

jmiller said:


> We get it. You didn't care for it, or it struck a nerve or something.
> 
> Nice post Mike.


No comment. I am not getting banned over this. See MODS: I am not being confrontational...crap...would saying that I am not being confrontational actually be confrontational?

Forgive me! :laughing:


----------



## jmiller (May 14, 2010)

See, I'm not being confrontational because I won't stoop to jmillers level, even though I trolled this thread for a confrontation. :blink:


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

It bothers me this thread became confrontational. I don't know why. I tried to make it clear this was for people just starting out. In the current recession new business ownership jumped 30%. Some people need help, it's up to us to help them.

These were my thoughts, my ideas. They work for me. I'm proud of what I wrote and I wouldn't change a thing. Some people understood the use of metaphors in the article. Some didn't. The garbage test is a metaphor, It's not real. 

Greg gave his opinion. I respect Greg for that, he gave reasons for his stance. That's honorable. When you don't give reasons that's not. Anybody can be negative, it's expected.

This isn't Russia, if you don't like it you don't have to read it. Some people liked it and some people didn't like it. I take a hard stand on most things and that makes people think. That's the point, almost 500 views in less than 24 hours means people read it. If a couple people read it and gave it some thought than the article worked. 

Mike


----------



## Sar-Con (Jun 23, 2010)

Hey Mike, I was just getting into your blogs, then you dropped off - so it's good to see you back on here.

That was one heck of a post, one that new to contracting types should be able to use and prosper with.

Interesting new name. If thats "falling waters" whats the word for "water under the bridge"?

Anyways, for what's it's worth, I'll be honest and tell you that I fail the garbage test miserably.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Sar-Con said:


> Hey Mike, I was just getting into your blogs, then you dropped off - so it's good to see you back on here.
> 
> That was one heck of a post, one that new to contracting types should be able to use and prosper with.
> 
> ...


Don't worry. I failed the "The Garbage Test" also. You see, that's the point. If I hadn't failed the garbage test years ago, and if I hadn't figured it out......and fixed it, I wouldn't of been able to write the article based on fact. Failing the garbage test is important. It doesn't mean you fail, it means the road becomes tougher.

Thanks for the kind words. 

Mike


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Sorry Mike saw no need to say what was said so well by Greg. Out of respect I decided that one person ripping into it was enough. I also didn't want to bog the thread down with another long post.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

He wasn't ripping into it, at least I didn't think so. Greg is his own man, he has opinions and I respect him. I see no problem.

The post was my opinion, opinions are formed by experience. Nothing more. People who know me know I love great conversation. That didn't happen here. I'll let others figure out why.

I'm not upset, I just don't don't like conversations that don't add value.

Mike


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

That post reminded me to tell Kristi to take out the garbage...

Taking the trash out shows initiative.

Telling someone else to do it shows management potential.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> That post reminded me to tell Kristi to take out the garbage...
> 
> Taking the trash out shows initiative.
> 
> Telling someone else to do it shows management potential.


And paying someone else to tell someone else to do it shows an entrepreneur in the making...:laughing:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Starting to get a bit off track.

Mike intended his post for new guys who may need guidance. 

If that's not you, read it and move on.:thumbsup:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Oconomowoc said:


> He wasn't ripping into it, at least I didn't think so. Greg is his own man, he has opinions and I respect him. I see no problem.
> 
> The post was my opinion, opinions are formed by experience. Nothing more. People who know me know I love great conversation. That didn't happen here. I'll let others figure out why.
> 
> ...


Maybe ripping was a bad choice of words. Picking apart would be more appropriate.

I guess I am a little gun shy when it comes to a discussion. I get accused of being confrontational when I disagree with some. Especially when others like the person. They see it as a personal attack, which it is not intended to be.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks for that great post mike. I read it twice and it really hit home for me... And welcome back!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Rich D. said:


> Thanks for that great post mike. I read it twice and it really hit home for me... And welcome back!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


That's a lot to read twice. Lol

What I wrote is complex in many ways. I say that because it was taken out of context. Like the Chinese valve. The point of the writing is NOT about the valve, and NOT about why its made etc. The point is to be honest with the customer. Honesty was the reason for the example. Some missed the point, I'm glad you got it.

The article is meant for deep thought, its not a lesson on business. Its about building a core.

Mike


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

I can probably still be considered new (started my own in March '08) and I have had serious struggles, especially the last half of 2010.

Things seem to be going very well for the business at the moment, thank the Lord.

I thought your post was great. I failed the garbage test. 9/10 times I'll leave it for my wife to do. Partly because I always feel too busy to do that sort of thing and partly because I just don't want to and pass the buck.

I'm always working or thinking about work.

I've been trying to spend more time with the wife, and now that things are going better it is easier to do.

Anyway, the post was great and resonated. I will try to "replace the garbage" more, in my home and in my business.

Honesty: I strive for honesty. However, in certain situations it's better to keep up appearances.

If I or one of my guys makes a mistake, I always tell the client everything is fine and then I make sure I fix it properly. I won't tell them unless there is a reason they need to know.

there is no reason they should worry needlessly, and everybody makes mistakes. The difference between a hack and a real pro is not that a pro doesn't make mistakes, it's that he knows how to fix them.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

I still don't get the garbage test that everyone is failing here, maybe someone likes to explain this part to me unless I'm missing something here... Are some of you who failed the so called garbage test is trying to tell me and everyone else for that matter, that if you go to throw something in the garbage and you open the lid and garbage can is full, you just leave it there like that and wait for someone else to throw out? and if this happens to be in the evening you will let it stink all night because you don't have any common sense to swap the garbage bag? I don't get it :no: 

What the younger generation needs to learn, is this... To have a successful business first thing you have to do is believe in yourself and in your abilities... 

You have to learn how to handle rejection or criticism and always take this in the good way, never make a personal issue out of it, because it's just another day and it's only business.

Always have good self-esteem, this will play a big part building relationships and it will play a big role in everything you do.

Self image is very important and you have to take a look at your real sense-of-self because this is a very important part of the way you carry your self and conduct business. 
Keep your trucks clean and organized, have a clean appearance, it don't matter if you a painter, and you splatter a gallon of paint on your clothes during the day, next day don't wear the same clothes, clean up the job after each day, don't leave smoke butts or beer cans all over the job,etc. Don't bring bad habits to work with you, leave them at home, and if you think, that not taking out the trash is affecting your business, then you should start taking out the trash when the can is full, try to vacuum more often then usual and don't forget to do the dishes :laughing:


----------

